# Portable Memory Card Backup



## surfing_geek (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi,


I'm hoping you guys might be able to help me out. I'm going on honeymoon at the end of April to Antigua and, being the first time I've been there, I plan on taking plenty of photos/timelapses/videos. Before anyone pipes up, yes, I know it's my honeymoon, but the other half is (almost) as keen as I am when it comes to geeking out with a camera! We're only taking a wee point and shoot and my new GoPro that I ordered yesterday, so plan on having plenty of still, but also some videos. We decided against the SLR due to baggage limits and lugging it round standing out like a sore thumb!


So, on to my dilemma! I currently only own one 4GB class 6 SD card (my 400d uses CF, so never had much need for SD before this!). I plan on getting a couple more cards with more capacity, but figure they won't stretch to last the whole holiday. I wondered whether there was some kind of HDD out there that allowed me to back up my cards directly to it without the the need to take a laptop with me. I basically want to stick the card straight into the HDD, hit a button, back it up and re-use the card.


Having had a look round Google, all the options I see are either getting quite old now or are by brands I've never heard of. Does anyone know of any currently available decent options from trustworthy or proven manafacturers? Or can anyone suggest another option (other than taking my laptop!)


Cheers,


Mike


----------



## liubros (Feb 15, 2012)

Try Epson Multimedia Storage, the have several versions, with 40g, 60g, 80g capacity, can download sd, cf


----------



## liubros (Feb 15, 2012)

I never used it though, I read about it from Scott Kebly's book. It is one of the items he suggests.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been looking at this one, only need it in april so i'll hold off till then and see if prices drop or capacity increases. it can view raw files
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/380411683535?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

not sure what happened to the link or if i forgot to post it before


----------



## Crapking (Feb 16, 2012)

EyeFi SD cards can synch instantly to web sites automatically if WiFi will be available ??
I use it, albeit slow with large RAW or video files but doable if the hotel has access and you have enough batteries for the camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 16, 2012)

A laptop computer is a good choice, you can burn DVD's with many of them to mail home so that you have a secure backup in the event your equipment is damaged or stolen. 

If you do not have a laptop available, you may be able to take your cards and have a backup DVD made.

Since you do not want to get a dedicated device, SD memory can be inexpensive if you know where to look. Adorama, Newegg, or Costco sell good quality SD memory at low prices. 

I do not recommend editing your cards in the camera to remove unwanted images, there is a higher than usual chance of deleting the wrong ones.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 16, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I've been looking at this one, only need it in april so i'll hold off till then and see if prices drop or capacity increases. it can view raw files
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/380411683535?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> not sure what happened to the link or if i forgot to post it before



It's cheaper at B&H:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/644634-REG/Digital_Foci_P23_500_Picture_Porter_35_500GB.html

If you want to forgo the photo viewing capability and only use it as a storage device, try this model (it's only $150):

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/681428-REG/Digital_Foci_P19_500_PST_251_Photo_Safe_II.html


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 16, 2012)

hmm quite a few bad reviews there on the B&H site seems quality control might be an issue


----------



## apeshot (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd buy more cards--either purchase one large one or a few mediums. The nice thing about a large 32 gb is that you don't have to worry about anything, it's guaranteed to be enough storage for a holiday even with videos. The nice thing about a few 4-8 gb cards is that you can store them in hotel safe as you fill them up, so in the off chance your camera gets stolen or lost you still have some of your shots.


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 16, 2012)

Here is a link to Hyperdrive: http://www.hypershop.com/HyperDrive-COLORSPACE-UDMA-Casing-Only-p/hdcsu-000.htm

I purchased this and added my own hard drive to save $. It was easy to do. The unit performed perfectly on my trip to Africa. Stored about 6K pics from my son and me.

The color screen is adequate, and the unit was fast. The only down side is the interface is a bit clunky. On the other hand, it is light, and small.

sek



apeshot said:


> I'd buy more cards--either purchase one large one or a few mediums. The nice thing about a large 32 gb is that you don't have to worry about anything, it's guaranteed to be enough storage for a holiday even with videos. The nice thing about a few 4-8 gb cards is that you can store them in hotel safe as you fill them up, so in the off chance your camera gets stolen or lost you still have some of your shots.


----------

